# Bleeding hearts ... busted !



## Bossroo (Jan 18, 2014)

As reported on Ch 2 news Portland, Oregon ...A dog rescue group in Oregon ( I didn't hear the exact location as I tuned in when the story was in progress) imported several dozen dogs from another State to adopt out locally.  They were busted by local authorities for animal cruelty ... dogs were kept in carry on cages with as many as 4 dogs per cage at their facility. Filthy,mangy, NOT fed, and without any vet. care or medical care of any kind.


----------



## elevan (Jan 18, 2014)

Boo!  Poor dogs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah... big business these days and hardly any of the "donations" go to the dogs. Someone spent a lot of $$$$$ putting up a huge Billboard in Raliegh (NC) mentioning how *only 1% *of the money that the Humane Society gets goes to the animals.


----------



## SillyChicken (Jan 19, 2014)

Sure, it's a great money making scheme... some rescues charge $600 for a puppy... I would rather spend more and buy from a breeder.  But there are plenty of dogs to exploit for profit.   If you want to fight it...start at home and spay and neuter your own dogs... cause .....  puppies do happen!


----------



## kinder (Jan 29, 2014)

So sad . My heart just bleeds for them as well. I would love to see the people who do things like that be punished in the same manner.. It's one of my Achilles Heel. The others are ( babies,children ), ( the elderly ), and the impaired.


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 29, 2014)

MANY years ago these so called animal bleeding heart rescue groups counceled   everyone to spay and neuter their dogs and cats. Instead of lowering the populations, it seems that these groups now are in the puppy mill bussiness themselves ??? as there are many more of the dogs and cats around than ever before and they charge a huge ransom of a " surrender fee" if you can't keep a dog or cat due to this economy as well as a huge  "adoption fee"  for dogs of unknown breeding and questionable temperaments and behaviors that they actually import from other States to "adopt" ( shake down ) out  locally. They raid the  puppy mills in the name of animal cruelty to get even more inventory of dogs and cats so that they can glean even more " fees". All the while they use "volunteer" labor to keep their costs down while locally they have new palacial facilities.  These people have actually got Craig's list to stop accepting dogs for sale adds except for the advertising for "adopting" dogs and cats from these rescue groups. Same with the metro newspapers here.  Have you seen their TV ads. for " monthly donations" on the  Holidays ?


----------



## Harbisgirl (Jan 29, 2014)

I agree that there are many that do take advantage- but we can't lump them all together. The fact is that animal rescues are, sadly, a necessity. There are animals that need to be saved. We can't banish all rescues because of a few (alot) of bad ones. And people SHOULD be spaying/neutering their animals because there are so many. And its not just the rescues - there are tons of backyard breeders out there breeding their animals like crazing just to make a buck. I loathe the rescues who abuse the system but I'm very grateful for the good ones. All my cats and dogs have been adopted by rescues and I couldn't be happier with them. Mixed Breed, Pure Heart


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes, there are some very good ones that do a valuable service.  Our local shelter does not ask for money...donations of dog food and money sent directly to the vet's office.  Adoption fee they ask doesn't even cover their cost for neutering and rabies shot.  Adopted one little guy that had been torn up so badly and taken to the vet...he is healed and our very much loved fun little dog.
Would never send money to the big ones...if they have the money for running ads at prime time...just where is that money really going????


----------

